# new cable



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:I just bought new cable 4 my machines... some 11/16 and 13/32 for my spartan machines .. man cable is expensive.. where is the cheapest place to buy cable.?. I went to gorlitz here in cali. I wonder if i payed too much 185.00 4 100 feet of 11/16 and 95.00 4 13/32..:blink:


----------



## sfplumbing (May 10, 2011)

*Cheapest isnt always best!!!*



ap plumbing said:


> :thumbsup:I just bought new cable 4 my machines... some 11/16 and 13/32 for my spartan machines .. man cable is expensive.. where is the cheapest place to buy cable.?. I went to gorlitz here in cali. I wonder if i payed too much 185.00 4 100 feet of 11/16 and 95.00 4 13/32..:blink:


We use Tony at the cable center 800-257-7209 we have bought cables from him for over 10 years.Hollow core for 13/32 are $110.00 and 3/4 are $225.00.There is a price difference between hollow core and inner core .....we use nothing but spartan machines of course the best sewer machines around!!!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We use Allan J Coleman in Chicago, they ship all over and they carry many brands of cables, machines, and repair parts for most machines out there. 

Allan J Coleman Co.
5725 North Ravenswood Avenue
Chicago, IL 60660-3913
(773) 728-2400


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

sfplumbing said:


> We use Tony at the cable center 800-257-7209 we have bought cables from him for over 10 years.Hollow core for 13/32 are $110.00 and 3/4 are $225.00.There is a price difference between hollow core and inner core .....we use nothing but spartan machines of course the best sewer machines around!!!


 Thats what i use also spartan that is and ur right i think there the best machines .the cable i bought was hollow core


----------

